# Wabi-Kusa challenge!



## Kehy

This contest is will be to find who can make the best wabi-kusa- the working definition for this being:

A grouping of primarily emersed plants that are attached to a single base. 

This is a decent article explaining what a wabi Kusa is: lAquaScaping World Magazine - Wabi-Kusa Aquascaping

There are no size limits, and any type of base is allowed, however please stay in the spirit of the wabi-kusa. 
At least 80% of the plants _must be out of the water_. 
The contest will run for 2 months to allow for growth. 
Must post at least 2 clear pictures of the wabi. Photos can be posted on photobucket, and then click on the image and "copy image url", then paste it into the "Insert Image" textbox. 

This contest is open to everyone, and there will be a physical prize mailed to the winner!

Here's some ideas to get you started:







(from Niamki Blog)







(from Niamki Blog)







(from Whispering Heights: Wabi Kusa - Page 2 - GTA Aquaria Forum - Aquarium Fish & Plants serving the Greater Toronto Area.)







(from HobbyKafe.com)


----------



## Kehy

Bump!


----------



## Kehy

Alright, since clearly there's no one posting, I'll happily continue talking to myself. hahaha, here's what I've got so far:
Using a basic plant pot lined with rockwool and filled with dirt as the base. 

Plants:
-"lucky bamboo" cutting
-coleus cutting (just replaced with a solid lime green one)
-dwarf hair grass
-xmas moss
-ludwigia glandiosa
-crypts of some kind or another









Would LOVE to have the DHG and the moss cover up the ugly pot, but until then, rocks are my friends


----------



## Crazy

It is looking really great and I like the challenge, I just have to wait for my plant collection to build up!


----------



## Kehy

wow, that looks great! 

There's a month and a couple weeks left, if you set them up now, there's still time for them to grow!


----------



## Summer

wow thats quite nice! I totally forgot about this to be honest...i'm such a slacker. I dont know if i'll get around to it with everything else going on.


----------



## ryi

Is it a bad sign when you finally register (and quit lurking) just to take a challenge? 


I'll have mine posted in the next couple days. I have some emmersed plants that should be perfect.


----------



## Kehy

lol nope! and lurking is always fun, but being active is muuuuch more fun


----------

